# fostering *pics added*



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hi
Rose had trips on Monday, two were stillborn, the other is doing very well. and Rose is being a great mom.

but...

Rose has way more milk than needed for one kid, and she's the last doe kidding for awhile. Another breeder has a doe kid for sale that she offered to me for a good price, only 2 days younger than Rose's kid. healhy, CAE, CL, Johnes Neg.
Is there a chance she would accept this kid? I could rub something on both kids to make them smell similar and separate them from the doe for a few minutes. :shrug: 
Or just hold Rose until she accepts her. I just dont have enough time in the day to milk this doe, school, and taking care of everything else. 

any thoughts...?
I'm going over tommorrow anyway to see the buck kid from Narcissus that I sold.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: fostering*

you can try putting vicks on both mom's nose and the kids but 

but there is still no guarantee she will take the kid -- are you able to bottle feed if mom wont take the kid?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

thanks, I'll try that, if I get her.

bottle feeding sucks  , If anything, I'll hold rose still while the baby nurses.

any other opinions?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

sooo. I went and got the doe :doh:

shes doing good, rose wanted nothing to do with her, so I gave her a nice warm spot right outside the stall where she can go in and out. The other kid LOVES her 
So i guess, I'll be milking out Rose and feeding the kid until I can get them to warm up to each other. shes a spunky lil goat. 
I tried the vicks, on both kids butts and heads, and on Rose's nose...but she can see the difference. and no, i'm not gonna blindfold her 
any tips?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: fostering*

Theres also the vanilla trick. Didnt work for me but it wouldnt hurt to try!
So this doe is getting Rose's milk did I readthat right? 
Maybe she will.....and try putting her milk on her?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

put the milk on the baby?

ugh and the baby isnt bottle trained...hated the milk. grr. why do I bother?


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: fostering*

Yes, put the milk on the baby. That way it's a smell that came from the doe.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

guess I'll try it, wont hurt.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: fostering*

hold Rose for the kids to both nurse at the same time -- when she goes to smell the kids nursing let her only smell her real kid


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

I'll try again tommorrow.

thing is, the baby doesnt want to nurse anything but her mom, i tred to get her to take rose's teat but nothing worked. and rose is a pain to milk....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: fostering*

so the baby hasnt eaten since you got her? she will think differently about holding out on the milk when she is hungry tomorrow

how old is the new doe?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

she's eaten a bit from the bottle, its milking Rose which is the hard part. I'm bringing in the stand tommorrow, and the kid will have a chance to nurse...i'm sure she'll want to. 
peed alot last time i went out there, pooped too.

the new doe is 5 days and Rose's kid is 7 days


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

should I leave her be tonight?
shes sleeping contently under the lamp, with the other kid. (they have a 'safe' spot)

I emailed the breeder letting her know whats up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: fostering*



> hold Rose for the kids to both nurse at the same time -- when she goes to smell the kids nursing let her only smell her real kid


 HeHe ...I have done that.. with another kid that needed extra from another mom.... and it worked until she sneaked and took a sniff....after that she jumped all over the place saying that isn't my kid and I am not feeding it.... :doh:



> the baby doesnt want to nurse anything but her mom,


 I had one like that a few years ago...the booger wasn't getting enough so I tried another doe....to find out...there was no way she was going to take the teat....very aggravating... :hair:

Sounds like ...she is cozy... I would leave her there then.... :greengrin:

I also heard of getting moms pee....eww...and dabbing it on the kids head and tail area... :shrug:

Good luck.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

Talked with the breeder, she raises her kids on lambar and milks the does

she told me not to feed the kid for 12 hours, to get her hungry,offer a bottle to the kid quickly, then tie rose up and give her grain while the kid nurses the bottle, then take the bottle away and substitute a teat, dont let rose turn around to smell the kid, and dont let her kick. that way rose wont know whats up...besides nursing the kids gets her grain. and the kid will learn that this doe has milk.

she said the doe wont accept the kid until the milk has gone all the way through the kid...meaning, poop. 

shes such an awesome person. gave me a confidence boost just now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: fostering*

Some does though ...will kick away kids... when they are eating...good luck... I hope it will work out.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: fostering *Pictures Added**









here she is, little doe kid. Taboo

And Roses kid:








from two days old:









she got up, stretched and laid back down to sleep


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

VERRRRRRRRY CUTE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....so adorable....  :greengrin:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

They're so gosh darn cute!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well this morning, at 12am. actually woke up without an alarm, just awoke and thought, feed the goats....like i'm a zombie or something! just loyal to my goats 
went out to try what the breeder suggested, worked like a charm! 

tied Rose up and gave her grain, while she was eating I snuck the baby over and she grabbed that teat like it was going to run away! sucked for almost 5 minutes until Rose finished eating. now shes playing with Alice (Rose's kid) jumping on the cinder block (they do this for hours!) very cute, and I'm sure very tiring...its been a long day for the new kid.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

They are so cute! Nothing better than watching kids play!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

They are both adorable!! I'm glad Rose let her nurse, that's great news!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep! going out again to check on her. she's been trying to sneak over to where rose and alice lay, and the kid will make it halfway before rose pushes her away. but thats closer. She has a warm spot with


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How else can I say it but AAADDDOOORRAAABBBLLLEEE


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Awwww, glad Rose is excepting the little one and the new baby has finally nursed from her to. :hug: (((hugs))) for all the extra hard work and care to get things accomplished for the new addition to Roses family.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So sweet!  I love boers.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sharp/beautiful pics! Wonderful-your hard work is paying off!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: :wahoo: that is terrific news..... congrats so far.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks!!

shes almost able to nurse w/o rose being tied.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well, almost there. she'll stand by herself at first, then realize "hey! that's not MY kid!" then nip her gently and nudge her away. so we're getting close.
Alice (may change name, this isnt working for her) is a little fireball! shes got tons of energy and her springs in her legs work really well. The new kid play, but is usally more interested in eating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you are still having success with feeding.... keep up.. the good work... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Katrina, how is your momma doe Rose and the fostering of the extra baby coming along??? Got any new pictures of the cuties. I have been living through everyones post & pictures of kidding sense mine will be here in April from my 3 boer girls. Anyway, I do hope all is well with your Rose and the new foster. hint-hint (( pictures )))..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hehe! 
Well I'm returning my new camera today  iso sucks. I'm planing on getting a nikon instead. soo...i'll have new pics by tonight.  promise!


----------

